# [SOLVED] 2 Moons



## Sepulfuras (Mar 11, 2010)

i recently download 2 moons and the game is being.. well.. you know, anyways, i get to a point where i have to use launcher.exe instead of the normal minilauncher (coz somethings wrong with it), so blah blha, it updates, etc etc, 10mins later its done, i press X and exit, start the launcher again, and this is what i get.










any ideas?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 2 Moons*

looks like a language / font problem

where did you purchase the program from ??


----------



## Sepulfuras (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: 2 Moons*

http://2moons.acclaim.com/

F2P Game, please dont tell me i wasted 1.1gig on this, i only have 30gigs of peak bandwidth and im trying not to waste it as much as i can.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 2 Moons*

I rarely play games so I would have no idea as to whether you have wasted your download allocation ... 

have you tried any of the suggestions on their FAQ page ... http://phpbb.acclaim.com/2moons/viewforum.php?f=108&sid=beea4886fbee5877c553a035fa95ba57

It may be better if moved this thread to the gaming forum. Let me know !! I don't think it's a Windows 7/Vista problem

btw there is a problem they say, with dekaron & win7 that they are working on ..

http://phpbb.acclaim.com/2moons/viewtopic.php?t=151677&sid=2d9c7e5648579e2198b3076241ed4965


----------



## Sepulfuras (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: 2 Moons*

I guess ill just keep the download but leave it for now until they fix the windows 7 problem. ty for your help!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 2 Moons*

Is dekaron the one you are trying to play ??


----------



## Sepulfuras (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: 2 Moons*

No, but i plan on giving it a try, 60gig offpeak, which is now, seeing its 6am for me, might as well give it a try, and download other stuff while I'm at it. Trying to play 2 Moons, the splash screen is 2 moons, but in the file theres an .exe called Dekaron aswell which is puzzling. As you can see the Loader also says Dekaron? Idunno.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 2 Moons*

Perhaps we should move this to the gaming forum .. there might be others that know of this game there .. I am not a gamer by any stretch of the imagination .. unless you talk about general PC stuff. :grin:


----------



## Sepulfuras (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: 2 Moons*

err how2move?
thank you again!~


----------

